# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch Chùa Hương Tết 2014

## lenhan

*TOUR DU XUÂN CHÙA HƯƠNG 2014*
*Thời gian: 1 ngày*
*Khởi hành: Hàng ngày + các ngày Tết Nguyên Đán 2014*

 
*Đã thành một nét đẹp truyền thống của người Việt, đầu năm mọi người rủ nhau đi lễ chùa cầu may mắn cho gia đình và người thân, mong một năm mới được an lành, nhiều may mắn, sang năm mới nhiều hạnh phúc và niềm vui. Nhân dịp tết Nguyên Đán Thăng Long Holiday tổ chức chương trình du xuân đầu năm với Tour chùa Hương tết 2014. Khi tham gia hành trình Quý khách sẽ ngồi thuyền ngắm cảnh dọc theo suối Yến Vĩ với những cảnh sơn thủy hữu tình, lễ phật tại chùa Thiên Trù, ngắm nhìn Nam Thiên Đệ Nhất Động, lễ tượng Phật Bà Quan Âm nổi tiếng và một số danh lam thắng cảnh khác.
*
*Sau đây là hành trình chi tiết Tour Chùa Hương Tết Nguyên Đán 2014:*

*7h30*: Xe và hướng dẫn viên du lịch của Thăng Long Holiday đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn ban đầu khởi hành Tour Chùa Hương Tết Nguyên Đán 2014.

*9h30:* Quý khách đến *bến Đục*, tiếp tục lên thuyền vãn cảnh dọc *suối Yến Vĩ* Trên đường du ngoạn Suối Yến, Quý khách sẽ có dịp chiêm ngưỡng cảnh vật sơn thủy hữu tình, núi non hùng vĩ cùng phong cảnh đẹp và thú vị của thiên nhiên tạo ra như: *Núi Mâm Xôi, Núi Con Gà, Núi Đầu Voi* hoặc một số hình dạng kỳ thú khác.

Qua dòng suối đẹp thơ mộng chừng 3km là tới *chùa Thiên Trù*. Từ đây, Quý khách đi bộ (mất 2 giờ) hoặc đi cáp treo (15 phút) lên thăm *động Hương Tích* một động đẹp, trọng tâm của khu du lịch Hương Sơn, từ xa nhìn động như là con rồng chúa đang há miệng vờn ngọc. Tháng Ba năm Canh Dần (1770), Chúa Trịnh Sâm thăm quan động và đặt tên cho động là “*Nam Thiên đệ nhất động*” tức động đẹp nhất trời Nam.

Trong động có pho *tượng Phật Bà Quan Âm* làm bằng đá xanh, tạc thời Tây Sơn cùng hàng vạn nhũ đánhấp nhô với biết bao hình thù kỳ lạ như: *Bầu Sữa Mẹ, Hoa Phiền Não, Đụn Gạo, Đụn Tiền, núi Cậu, núi Cô, Cây Vàng, Cây Bạc .
12h00:* Quý khách tạm dừng chân ăn trưa.

Sau buổi trưa, Quý khách thăm quan *chùa Thiên Trù* – Đây là một công trình kiến trúc văn hóa nghệ thuật thời Lê – Nguyễn, một ngôi chùa nổi tiếng thế kỷ 19, nửa đầu thế kỷ 20.
Buổi chiều, Quý khách quay trở lại thuyền về bến xe.
*18h00:* Quý khách về tới Hà Nội, xe dừng tại điểm hẹn ban đầu. Kết thúc chuyến đi của Tour Chùa Hương Tết Nguyên Đán 2014.

*Giá tour trọn gói/khách: (ĐV: VNĐ)
*

Gói tiêu chuẩn
(chưa có cáp treo)
Gói chất lượng cao
(ăn ngon hơn, cáp treo 2 chiều)

Giá ngày thường
395,000
(giá gốc 500,000)
530,000
(giá gốc 700,000)

Giá ngày Tết 2014
650,000
(giá gốc 800,000)
780,000
(giá gốc 970,000)



*Giá trên bao gồm:
*
- Xe ô tô chất lượng cao
- Ăn trưa.
- Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến.
- Vé thắng cảnh.
- Thuyền thăm quan.

*Giá chưa bao gồm:
*
- VAT
- Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình…
Một số lưu ý của Tour Chùa Hương Tết Nguyên Đán 2014 nếu Quý khách có trẻ em đi cùng:
- Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi: miễn phí, ăn, ngủ cùng với bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 5 -9 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (1/2 suất ăn + 01 chỗ trên ô tô).
- Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính 100% giá tour.
- 02 người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 1 trẻ em từ 4 tuổi trở xuống. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé.

*MỌI CHI TIẾT VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:
*
Ms. Nhàn
Mobile: 0975130889

*THANG LONG HOLIDAY
*
Hotline: 0977 535 669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 1:* 

59 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
Tel: 04.6284175 8* Hotline: 0977535669
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hà Nội 2:*

Tầng 11, tòa nhà 282 Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62841786 * Hotline: 0974549690
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Văn phòng Hạ Long:*

Tổ 18 – khu 4 – Đảo Tuần Châu – Hạ Long – Quảng Ninh
Tel: 033351561 * Hotline: 095542806
Email: contact@thanglongholiday.com

*Website:* http://tourgiasoc.com/

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch chùa Hương

----------


## lenhan

Du xuân chùa Hương

----------


## lenhan

Lễ hội chùa Hương rộn ràng, tấp nập

----------


## lenhan

*Kinh nghiệm khi đi du lịch Chùa Hương:*

Chùa Hương là một danh lam thắng cảnh, một di tích lịch sử văn hoá, tín ngưỡng nổi tiếng của Hà Nội nói riêng và của Việt Nam nói chung. Các du khách đến với chùa Hương không chỉ để lễ phật, cầu chúc những điều may mắn, tốt đệp nhất cho gia đình, người thân mà chùa Hương còn là một điểm du lịch hút khách bởi cảnh đẹp “ hữu tình nên thơ” nơi đây: Yên ả, thanh bình và có chút mơ màng.
 Hội Chùa Hương năm đang được chuẩn bị  khai hội và để có một chuyến đi du lịch chùa Hương tuyệt vời, hoàn hảo nhất, http://tourgiasoc.com/ ( Thăng Long Holiday) xin chia sẻ với quý khách một vài kinh nghiệm như sau: 
1. Phương tiện khi đi du lịch chùa Hương:
 - Phương tiện được ưu tiên nhất là ô tô. 
 - Khi đến chùa Hương , có rất nhiều “cò mồi” để đi đò, nhưng du khách nên tỉnh táo và mặc cả giá rõ ràng trước khi đi; Nên thống nhất tiền chờ đò trước khi lên thuyền để đảm bảo được lúc ra mình có đò quay về. 
 - Nếu di chuyển tham quan bằng cáp treo thì du khách nên vào tận quầy bán vé trên đó mua, không nên mua của “cò mồi”.
 2. Chuẩn bị đồ lễ khi đi du lịch chùa Hương Khi đi lễ chùa Hương, du khách định đi lễ ở địa điểm nào thì nên chuẩn bị lễ dâng từ nhà gồm vàng, hương, trầu cau, rượu cúng, chè, hoa quả, bánh kẹo, tiền lẻ giọt dầu, không nên dâng lễ mặn như xôi, gà…
 3. Kinh nghiệm mua sắm khi đi du lịch chùa Hương 
- Chùa Hương rất nổi tiếng với nhiều đặc sản như: Chè củ mài, mơ quả hay rau sắng ….. Khi mua bất cứ thứ gì , du khách nên hỏi rõ giá cả và kiểm tra kĩ số lượng, chất lượng. 
4. Kinh nghiệm khi lễ phật. 
 -  Cúi đầu và cung kính trước những pho tượng phật.
 -  Để giày dép bên ngoài, không đi vào điện thờ cúng.
 -  Nên ăn mặc đứng đắn, lịch sự
 -  Không có những cử chỉ thân mật, âu yếm, nói chuyện, cười đùa lớn tiếng trong chùa. 
5. Một vài lưu ý khác 
- Nên đi theo nhóm tầm  7 người trở nên, vì khi đi theo nhóm, các dịch vụ sẽ đáp ứng tốt hơn đi lẻ 1,2 người như dịch vụ đò,tiền chờ đò, tiền vé, đi cáp treo…
-  Nên chuẩn bị thật nhiều tiền lẻ, mặc dù ở Chùa có dịch vụ đổi tiền chẵn lấy tiến lẻ đổi 10 lấy 7, nhưng như thế sẽ góp một phần nào đó làm tăng thêm kinh phí của bạn.
-  Khi đi không nên mang quá nhiều đồ, tránh tình trạng vào chùa chiêm bái lỉnh kỉnh các đồ cá nhân. 
- Bên bờ suối yến có bán nhiều hương, các bạn mua khoảng 4-5 bó ở ngoài. Vào bên trong cũng bán nhưng đắt gấp 1,5 lần. 
- Để đảm bảo được sức khỏe, đi lên du khách nên đi bằng cáp treo, đi xuống đi bộ để vãn cảnh. 
- Đi đường, ắt hẳn các bạn sẽ được mời chào các  sản phẩm, dịch vụ như rau su su, bánh củ mài.. Không nên ham rẻ mà mua quá nhiều, ảnh hưởng tới cuộc vãn cảnh của quý khách. 
- Các trò chơi lừa bịp như ba cây, đánh cờ.. Đi qua, quý khách không nên tham gia, vì những người tham gia toàn là người của họ cài vào. 
+ Khi đến các chùa,suối giải oan, ở đây có nhiều người xem bói nhưng thực chất chỉ là nghiệp dư, du khách không nên xem để rồi phải suy nghĩ ảnh hưởng tới hành trình bái phật của mình. 
+ Qúy khách không nên ăn uống quá nhiều, vì dịch vụ vệ sinh nơi đây chưa được hoàn thiện, sẽ gây bất tiện cho quý khách. Nếu bạn đi theo tour, có hướng dẫn viên thì đảm bảo nhất, họ sẽ hướng dẫn mình các địa điểm, những nơi hoặc giới thiệu cặn kẽ về các dịch vụ cũng như các di tích nơi đây. 
Với một vài kinh nghiệm chia sẻ trên, chúc quý khách có một chuyến đi du lịch chùa Hương tuyệt vời nhất. Công ty du lịch Thăng Long Holiday  chuyên tổ chức tour du lịch lễ hội Chùa Hương, với giá ưu đãi đặc biệt.
 Hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách: http://tourgiasoc.com/package/tour-c...guyen-dan-2014

----------


## lenhan

*Suối Yến - danh thắng đẹp nên thơ của chùa Hương
*
Suối Yến là dòng suối có chiều ngang khá rộng, khoảng chừng ba, bốn chục mét, có nơi rộng hơn. Ngồi trên thuyền, khách hành hương chiêm ngưỡng cảnh đẹp hiền hòa của dòng suối và cảnh sắc thiên nhiên trầm mặc của núi đồi hai bên bờ suối… mà lòng ngất ngây… Càng vào sâu, dòng suối càng nhỏ dần. Núi hai bên bờ như dán chặt với mắt người. Nào…đây, là núi _con Gà, con Voi, con Quy, con Phượng_… Kia, là núi _mâm Xôi,_ _quả Oản…_thôi thì đủ hình, đủ dạng, cứ theo trí tưởng tượng của mình mà đặt tên cho núi. Người ta nói có 99 ngọn núi như thế nằm chầu vào chùa Hương.

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Giải Oan*
Vẫn trên đường vào chùa Trong, rẽ tay trái là chùa Giải Oan. Chùa do Sư Tổ Thông Dụng huý Thám pháp danh Cương Trực đời thứ 2 khai sáng. Chùa được dựng ở lưng chừng núi Long Tuyền, lúc đầu chỉ là một thảo am nhỏ bằng tre gỗ đơn sơ. Chùa đã qua trùng tu vào các năm 1928, 1937. Năm 1995, chùa được tu bổ thêm am Từ Vân, kè lại sân chùa.
Chùa là nơi thờ phụng đức Bồ Tát Quan Thế Âm. Hiện nay am Từ Vân còn lưu giữ được pho tượng Tứ Tý Quan Âm được đúc vào thế kỷ 18. Trong chùa có giếng Thanh Trì trong suốt không bao giờ cạn. Tương truyền đây chính là nơi đức Chúa Ba (Bồ Tát Quan Âm Diệu Thiện) đã dùng để tắm, tẩy sạch bụi trần ai, trước khi đi vào cõi phật. Từ đó giếng này được gọi là giếng Giải Oan, khách đi lễ thường múc nước nước uống để cầu mong giải thoát khỏi mọi nỗi oan ức trên đời.
Chùa Giải Oan có kiến trúc hài hoà, nằm giữa cảnh thiên nhiên thanh tao u tịch, càng làm tăng thêm vẻ tôn nghiêm, huyền bí. Du khách đến đây được uống dòng nước mát lạnh của giếng Thanh Trì, như quên đi những ưu tư của đời thường khi hành hương về cõi Phật.

----------


## lenhan

*Ngôi chùa mang tên một vì sao – Thiên Trù*
Thuyền nhẹ lướt êm ả tới bến Trò với khung cảnh quen thuộc của những cây cổ thụ nghiêng mình soi bóng nước và những chiếc thuyền thoi tấp nập đưa đón khách đến và đi. Rời bến Trò, du khách bước lên con đường rộng và dài hơn trăm bậc cấp có tên gọi là _Triều Sơn lộ_ để đến chùa Thiên Trù, ngôi chùa lớn nhất trong số các chùa ở Hương Sơn.
Vào thời nhà Lê (1467), có 3 vị hòa thượng tới vùng đất ứng với sao Thiên Trù (Bếp Trời) này dựng thảo am để tu tập thiền quán lấy tên là Thiên Trù tự. Về sau vua Lê Thánh Tông cho xây dựng thảo am này thành chùa khang trang để dân chúng đến dâng hương lễ Phật. Chùa xưa có trên 100 nóc với những công trình quy mô, tinh xão đạt giá trị nghệ thuật cao như: _lầu Chuông, gác Trống, Bảo điện, Nam Thiên môn, Tổ đường, Phương trượng…_

----------


## lenhan

*ĐỘNG HƯƠNG TÍCH*
Động này vốn có từ thời kỳ vận động tạo sơn, được phát hiện vào thế kỷ XI và đưa vào thờ Phật năm 1687. Phật thoại truyền rằng: đức Quán Thế Âm Bồ Tát ứng thân làm công chúa Diệu Thiện, con vua Diệu trang Vương ở nước Hưng Lâm, tu hành 9 năm và thành đạo quả ở động này nên đặt tên là Hương Tích (dấu vết thơm tho).
Đặc biệt ở đây có pho tượng Phật Bà Quán Âm bằng đá xanh tạc thời Tây Sơn và hàng vạn nhũ đã nhấp nhô với biết bao hình thù kỳ lạ. Thuyết phong thủy cho rằng động Hương Tích là con rồng chúa đang há miệng vờn ngọc. Đây là điểm chính của thắng cảnh thường gọi là chùa chính.

----------


## lenhan

*Lễ hội chùa Hương:**

Hội chùa Hương diễn ra trên địa bàn xã Hương Sơn, trong địa phận huyện Mỹ Đức, Hà Nội. Ngày mồng sáu tháng giêng là khai hội. Lễ hội thường kéo dài đến hạ tuần tháng 3 âm lịch. Vào dịp lễ hàng  triệu phật tử cùng du khách khắp 4 phương lại nô nức trẩy hội chùa Hương. Hành trình về một miền đất Phật - nơi Bồ Tát Quan Thế Âm ứng hiện tu hành, để dâng lên Người một lời nguyện cầu, một nén tâm hương, hoặc thả hồn hòa quyện với thiên nhiên ở một vùng rừng núi còn in dấu Phật.*

----------


## lenhan

*Chùa Tiên Sơn

*
Động Tiên Sơn cách chùa Thiên Trù khoảng hơn 200 mét, nằm lưng chừng núi Thanh Long, động có từ trước thời Lê-Trịnh nhưng bị đất đá và cây rừng che lấp. Mãi đến năm 1903, một tiều phu người làng Yến Vĩ tên là Nguyễn Văn Bách, trong khi đốn củi đã vô tình đánh rơi con dao xuống khe đá, khi tìm kiếm con dao, ông đã phát hiện ra động.
Trong động chùa Tiên Sơn có nhiều cảnh đẹp thiên tạo như: _Trái tim của Phật, hai bàn tay Phật, mắc áo cà sa Phật, đầu con voi, đầu ông tiên, hũ gạo Phật Bà, chuông, khánh đá, trống đá, mõ đá…_và nhiều tượng Phật, Bồ tát, tượng vua Trang Vương và Hoàng hậu...được tạc bằng đá ngọc thạch trắng rất đẹp.

Trên đường đi, du kách sẽ đến động Vân Thủy nằm dưới chân núi Ngự Sơn, là một động nhỏ thờ bà Chúa rừng cai quản rừng núi ở Nam Giao. Đây là động mới khai phá, tạo dựng từ hơn 15 năm nay nhưng cũng rất đông khách hành hương đến chiêm bái.
Động Đại Binh hay còn gọi là Thần Binh nằm cách Nam Thiên môn chùa Thiên Trù khoảng 700 mét đường đá núi gập ghềnh. Tiếp đến là động Đại Binh – nơighi dấu nghĩa quân chống Pháp do Đinh Công Tráng lãnh đạo. Động này là nơi ẩn náu và cũng là nơi người anh hùng họ Đinh cùng tất cả nghĩa quân đã tuẫn tiết khi bị thực dân Pháp vây hãm một thời gian dài. Và để ghi dấu cho cuộc kháng chiến, Đinh tướng quân đã cho khắc hai chữ _Đại Binh_ ngay trước cửa động.

----------


## lenhan

*Đền Trình hay "Ngũ Nhạc Linh Từ”*
Đền Trình tọa lạc trên địa phận thôn Yến Vĩ, xã Hương Sơn. Xưa kia, đền Trình chỉ là một ngôi miếu nhỏ nằm giữa vùng non xanh nước biếc. Đến đời nhà Lê, miếu được vua Lê Anh Tông (1572) sắc phong. Từ đó, hàng năm khách thập phương về trẩy hội đã đóng góp công đức xây dựng đền qua nhiều đời nên đã trở thành một lâu đài nguy nga, tráng lệ.

----------


## lenhan

chùa Thiên Trù

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Thiên Trù

----------


## lenhan

Tượng Phật Bà ở chùa Hương

----------


## zbies2991

Thank bác chủ topic nha ! đúng thứ mình đang cần

----------


## lenhan

Cảm ơn bạn nhiều  :hehe:

----------


## huuloc

nhìn đẹp quá, nhà mình ai cũng thix đi chùa

----------


## lenhan

Thế thì đi thôi bạn  :Yahoo!:

----------


## lenhan

*Đi Chùa Hương*Từ Hà Nội có 2 con đường dẫn tới Chùa Hương. Một bạn có thể đi từ đường Nguyễn Trãi theo hướng đi Hà Đông, đến ngã Ba La bạn rẽ trái hướng đi Vân Đình. Bạn đi đến Tế Tiêu hỏi đường đi Chùa Hương. Hai là bạn đi theo hướng quốc lộ 1A (Pháp Vân Cầu Giẽ), đường này dành cho ô tô, xe máy không được đi. Đi xe máy bạn đi theo quốc lộ 1A cũ hướng đi Thanh Trì. Đi Chùa Hương bạn hoàn toàn có thể đi trong ngày, vào mùa lễ hội Chùa Hương, do dân tình ở xa đến nên hay nghỉ trọ lại 1 đêm rồi sáng hôm sau mới đi lễ. Khi đến Chùa Hương bạn sẽ phải ngồi đò khoảng 1 tiếng vào và 1 tiếng trở ra, dọc hai bên suối Yến là những dãy núi nhấp nhô với nhìu hình dáng kỳ lạ. Khi cập bến bạn đi bộ một đoạn để tới với chùa Thiên Trù, sau đó là con đường leo núi cao lên động Hương Tích. Nếu mệt bạn nên chọn cách đi Cáp Treo. Có thể đi cáp chiều lên và chiều xuống đi bộ, nếu có sức khỏe thì nên đi bộ lên, vừa đi vừa ngắm cảnh hai bên đường khá đẹp.

----------


## lenhan

Chùa Hương ngày lễ hội

----------


## lenhan

*Nên đi Chùa Hương vào thời gian nào?*Bạn nên tránh đi vào dịp Hội Chùa Hương , vì đây là khoảng thời gian rất đông và xô bồ, dịch vụ thì bị chặt chém. Thời gian nên đi, tất cả các tháng trừ tháng 1 đến tháng 3 âm lịch. Nếu bạn đi Lễ thì phải đi vào dịp lễ, còn nếu bạn muốn đi ngắm cảnh tham quan thì nên đi vào ngày bình thường.

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch chùa Hương giá ưu đãi chỉ với 395.000 VNĐ!

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch chùa Hương

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Chùa Hương khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Động Hương Tích

----------


## lenhan

Lễ hội Chùa Hương là một trong những lễ hội kéo dài nhất của nước ta.

----------


## lenhan

Chèo thuyền sông Hương

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Chùa Hương :Boff:

----------


## lenhan

Du xuân Chùa Hương

----------

